# coating field cut threads



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

what do you all use for coating field cut threads and do you like it. i am specifically interested in galvanized rigid steel conduit. we typicaly use CRC zinc it, and STL8 when assembling. zinc it takes 20 minutes to set up by its directions which is not field friendly, but installing it prematurely seems to be okay.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

depending on the job we would use T&Bs Kopr shield to butter up the threads, then after assembly, coat any exposed areas with cold galvanize spray like CRCs brand..


----------

